# Multiple overnight - wheel choice or alternative?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm driving up to visit some friends over the holidays. Sylvie did the trip with me last year and everything worked out well. Travelling and while at my friends she stayed in Hagen Pet Cargo Cabrio Open Top Cat Carrier. http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~916.htm The walls of the cage with the lid open are tall enough that she can't climb out, which allowed me to put her wheel in thee cage (just in case, the door to the bedroom always stayed closed though to be safe).

Here's the catch I'm hoping for suggestions. Last year we had a silent spinner which fit great in the cage. We've upgraded to a CWS, which is WAY too big for the carrier. Can anyone recommend an economical wheel or wheel alternative that might fit in that carrier?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If a Silent Spinner fit, I would think a comfort wheel would. I think they are the same height and diameter.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im not sure if this would work but just an idea. I checked out the cat carrier you posted and when I did the cm to inch coversion it came out to 13 inches wide and 13.8 inches tall. Since the wheel itself is about 12 inches would it work if you took it off its base and drilled a hole in the back of the carrier to attach it directly to it. That way you could take it out while traveling for safety but you could attach it every night to let him play. I think you could do it if you got two really big washers and a wing nut, if yours is on the base you might beable to use that hardware.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Im not sure if this would work but just an idea. I checked out the cat carrier you posted and when I did the cm to inch coversion it came out to 13 inches wide and 13.8 inches tall. Since the wheel itself is about 12 inches would it work if you took it off its base and drilled a hole in the back of the carrier to attach it directly to it. That way you could take it out while traveling for safety but you could attach it every night to let him play. I think you could do it if you got two really big washers and a wing nut, if yours is on the base you might beable to use that hardware.


Thanks for the suggestions Hedieonboard. I thought about something like that maybe but am going to shy away. I'm afraid that by drilling into the carrier it might weaken its 'structural integrity' incase of an accident (kind of like a bike helmet, how after a big fall you're suppose to get a new one as the helmet is no longer as strong).



Nancy said:


> If a Silent Spinner fit, I would think a comfort wheel would. I think they are the same height and diameter.


That's what I was hoping. Does anyone know if the depth is the same (ie. running area). While I really want the wheel in the travel cage, I still want some room for her to move around.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

With the stand the comfort wheel is 14 and 3/4 inches tall.
Just the wheel itself is 12 and 1/4 inches.
Running surface width is 4 and 1/2 inches.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Basically the Silent Spinner and the Comfort wheel are the same dimensions, height and depth wise. It should fit. If I get a spurt of energy this afternoon I will try a comfort wheel in that carrier. No promises though as I had chemo on Friday and am in the exhausted stage right now.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Nancy but don't push yourself. On a side note: I hope you're feeling better


On another side note, bringing it back to the thread. The carrier has dishes that insert in the door. Really great. Catch is it's a bit of a step up & there's no step (now last time she was in the carrier she was only 4 months, she'll now be a year & 4 months & lots bigger). I folded up the shirt that stays with her & put it under the dish as a step, which seemed to work. Wondering if anyone has a better suggestion for an economical hedige safe step to get up to the dish (we're talking about 1/2 an inch)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks. I had chemo again on Friday so am tired and kind of yucky feeling but I could be much worse. At least I can function. :lol: 

I tried the comfort wheel in the carrier and it fits side to side but the top could not be closed. Now that she is full grown I would not risk leaving the top up. My gang would escape in minutes. Had the flying saucer been clean I would have tried it but it would take up most of the floor space. 

A regular bucket wheel will fit with the front bar off the frame and and the wheel lowered will fit and I know that because I tried some of my bucket wheels when I bought the carrier with a wheel fitting in mind. Any chance you could make a bucket wheel?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I haven't tried making one. I probably could. 

I might put her up for a few trial nights here with the lid open in a closed room. That's how she was last time. While she likes scaling between the sofa & pillow, I haven't actually caught her climbing yet.

In the end I'm hoping my cousin can take her & all would be well but if not:

3 days without a wheel - how horribly mad do you think she might get at me? Are there maybe alternative things I could put in the carrier? I like the idea of a bucket wheel but strongly doubt my ability to make one.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Im not sure if this would work but just an idea. I checked out the cat carrier you posted and when I did the cm to inch coversion it came out to 13 inches wide and 13.8 inches tall. Since the wheel itself is about 12 inches would it work if you took it off its base and drilled a hole in the back of the carrier to attach it directly to it. That way you could take it out while traveling for safety but you could attach it every night to let him play. I think you could do it if you got two really big washers and a wing nut, if yours is on the base you might beable to use that hardware.


Thats a good idea attaching it to the carrier


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Hedgieonboard said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure if this would work but just an idea. I checked out the cat carrier you posted and when I did the cm to inch coversion it came out to 13 inches wide and 13.8 inches tall. Since the wheel itself is about 12 inches would it work if you took it off its base and drilled a hole in the back of the carrier to attach it directly to it. That way you could take it out while traveling for safety but you could attach it every night to let him play. I think you could do it if you got two really big washers and a wing nut, if yours is on the base you might beable to use that hardware.
> ...


It wouldn't work. The walls of the carrier are too rounded.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

silvercat said:


> I haven't tried making one. I probably could.
> 
> I might put her up for a few trial nights here with the lid open in a closed room. That's how she was last time. While she likes scaling between the sofa & pillow, I haven't actually caught her climbing yet.


While she might not escape at home, who knows what she would do when in a strange place and that is not where you would want her to escape. She'd be better off without a wheel rather than getting lost.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Nancy said:


> silvercat said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tried making one. I probably could.
> ...


Good point!


----------

